# NH 499 with 540 pump with 1000 tractor



## occranch (Feb 15, 2012)

I found a good deal on a 499 but it has a 540 pump. My tractor is a 1000 only I have plenty of horsepower at half throttle will this work?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I ran my NH 499 with a 540 pump with my tractor in 1000 rpm, but I was able to use a 540 stub. If all you have is a 1000 rpm stub you'll need an adapter from 1000 rpm splines to 540 splines, this will effectively lengthen your pto shaft and you'll run into problems. Mine had a hitch adapter that had to be used with the mower. The reason why? If the mower is hitched too close to the tractor you'll have too sharp a bend in your hoses and dramatically increase the load on your pto shaft on the tractor. I didn't believe this at first but even with using the hitch adapter that came with the mower, I did snap a pto stub of the tractor once. How much HP are you calling plenty? I ran mine with a 1855 Oliver turned up to 105hp. Ran it fine on flatter ground but would almost run out of oomph climbing a few big hills. If you can't install a 540 stub in your tractor and have to use a 1000 rpm to 540 adapter, see if you can get a 1000 rpm pump for the mower.


----------



## occranch (Feb 15, 2012)

I've got a JD 4555 165 hp I don't think that will be a problem. It has the 1 3/4" 20 spline shaft, adapters are the only option, I was going to try to find a 1000 rpm pump if I could.


----------



## occranch (Feb 15, 2012)

What is involved in switching a 540 to 1000 on the 499 NH


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

On a 540 drive pump the front part is actually a planetary gear box to get you up to 1000 rpm for the pump. You really need to talk to a reputable NH dealer. Not sure if they offered a pump with the large spline 1000 rpm pto. If using an adapter you might run into the problem I described before. When I asked the dealer about skipping using the drawbar extension he guarenteed I'd break a pto shaft on the tractor.


----------

